# Weber Genesis - New Member Questions



## chrisw2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

     I am very new to smoking meat...I have not officially done it yet and* I have some questions before I start* that hopefully someone can answer.  I will be using my Weber Genesis Gas Grill (3 burner) with a smoker box sitting on top of the grill (vs under the grate).  To start out, I was planning on smoking something simple like chicken breasts or a small beef brisket.

Questions:

1)  When using a gas grill, is there a general guideline on how much wood (wood chips) I will need or use either per hour or for the whole process?  Do some woods burn faster than others...if so which ones?

2)  I read that I should "soak" the wood chips before putting them in the smoker box.  How long do I have to soak them for AND do I have to "soak" EVERY batch of wood chips that I put into the smoker box?

3)  I also read that you should have a "water pan" on smokers.  Is this necessary when using a Gas Grill for  smoking?  If so...where do you put the water pan and how much water is needed?  Also do you keep refilling the water pan?

4)  Since some gas grills do not have vents like charcol grills have...how do you regulate the the smoke or where does the smoke go?

Thanks,

Chris W.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 23, 2012)

I recommend going to weber.com and using some of the recipes and tips there.  They have a guy there that does videos and explains everything you need to know about the weber grills.  You can DEFINITELY smoke on a gas grill.  I recommend chicken or pork butt as a start.  Brisket is not what I would categorize as 'easy'.

1. Add enough wood chips for a light smoke for the first 2 hours of a recipe.  Try a full smoker box and see how long it lasts for you.  Not sure if some wood chips burn faster than others or not (because I use chunks).  See below for some wood ideas.  I like apple and peach.

2. Soak them for about an hour or so.  Plan for 3 or 4 reloads in your smoker box.  Don't over do the smoke.  TBS = Thin Blue Smoke.

3. Some folks use water and some don't.  It's a can of worm and grown men wil fight to the death over their prefernece.  Bottom line: Your choice.  If you do, get a disposable pan, place it over the direct side, and fill it about half full with warm water.  Ck it when restocking the chip box to get a time hack.  Then fill at that interval once the 2 hour mark is up (no more wood chips).

4. Since no vents the smoke will just exit thru whatever exhaust you have.  Control smoke with the heat.  Remember: LOW and SLOW.

*Hickory *
Pungent, smoky, bacon-like flavor.
Pork, chicken, beef, wild game, cheeses.
*Pecan *
Rich and more subtle than hickory, but similar in taste. Burns cool, so ideal for very low heat smoking.
Pork, chicken, lamb, fish, cheeses.
*Mesquite *
Sweeter, more delicate flavor than hickory. Tends to burn hot, so use carefully.
Most meats, especially beef. Most vegetables.
*Alder *
Delicate flavor that enhances lighter meats.
Salmon, swordfish, sturgeon, other fish. Also good with chicken and pork.
*Oak *
Forthright but pleasant flavor. Blends well with a variety of textures and flavors.
Beef (particularly brisket), poultry, pork.
*Maple *
Mildly smoky, somewhat sweet flavor. Try mixing maple with corncobs for ham or bacon.
Poultry, vegetables, ham.
*Cherry *
Slightly sweet, fruity smoke flavor.
Poultry, game birds, pork.
*Apple *
Slightly sweet but denser, fruity smoke flavor.
Beef, poultry, game birds, pork (particularly ham).
*Peach or Pear *
Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor.
Poultry, game birds, pork.
*Grape vines *
Aromatic, similar to fruit woods.
Turkey, chicken, beef.
*Wine barrel chips *
Wine and oak flavors. A flavorful novelty that smells wonderful, too.
Beef, turkey, chicken, cheeses.
*Seaweed *
Tangy and smoky flavors. (Wash and dry in sun before use.)
Lobster, crab, shrimp, mussels, clams.
*Herbs & spices* (bay leaves, rosemary, garlic, mint, orange or lemon peels, whole nutmeg, cinnamon sticks, and others)
Vary from spicy (bay leaves or garlic) to sweet (other seasonings), delicate to mild. Generally, herbs and spices with higher oil content will provide stronger flavoring. Soak branches and stems in water before adding to fire. They burn quickly, so you may need to replenish often.
Vegetables, cheeses, and a variety of small pieces of meat (lighter and thin-cut meats, fish steaks and fillets, and kabobs


----------



## chrisw2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for your response to my original post....very very helpful.  I may try this weekend.


----------

